# Why nobody discuss the new spec of Oct exam?



## xzz2008 (Jul 14, 2008)

The AM module doesn't change much. MD goes up from 17% to 20%. But HVAC afternoon is totally different! Principles go from 34% to 55%! and equipment/componets drops from 37% to 20%! Basically it discounts your practical experience significantly.


----------



## roger (Jul 15, 2008)

xzz2008 said:


> The AM module doesn't change much. MD goes up from 17% to 20%. But HVAC afternoon is totally different! Principles go from 34% to 55%! and equipment/componets drops from 37% to 20%! Basically it discounts your practical experience significantly.



i dont know about the previous years format but this oct-2008 format seems to be not an easy task !!!! i havnt started reading yet for the exam


----------

